

Genius: Shortmail restricts emails to 500 characters, no attachments - zachwaugh
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/01/genius-shortmail-restricts-emails-to-500-characters-no-attachments/

======
smoove
Genius: Body restricts reach to arm length...

